# In my 70's I have lost over 200lbs and kept it off with only diet and exercise and help from my doctor for 7 years



## warrior lady (Jun 22, 2021)

I am age 76. I know that God led me to the right doctor who found the real issues of what caused so much weight gain. My weight was over 300 lbs. She found that I had type 2 diabetes, an under active thyroid, and I was completely depleted of vitamin D. She got me on the right medication and diet, and the weight just melted off. I now weigh 110 pounds and have been able to keep it off. I started this journey to feel healthier, and in doing so, found out that I still had to overcome the low self-esteem issues. the right doctors who helped find the real issues of what caused so much weight gain and the right choices to lose the weight. The food craving was a symptom of something much deeper inside. I pray that my weight loss story will help anyone who is struggling with a poor self-image. You need to know that you are beautiful (or handsome if you are a guy) for who you are. Please don’t let anyone else’s opinion of you dictate how you should look. For seniors out there, you can still do this, and feel younger and healthier. I have kept it off for 7 years.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 22, 2021)

Mazel tov!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 22, 2021)

Congratulations, @warrior lady, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Devi (Jun 22, 2021)

@warrior lady, that is just fantastic! What a feat you've accomplished.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 22, 2021)

Wow, congratulations! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## terry123 (Jun 22, 2021)

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 22, 2021)

Happy for you!!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 22, 2021)

That's fantastic.  I'd like to lose about 10 lbs and have a problem.  At 88 I lead a rather sedentary life, and due to cardiomyopathy, my exercise regimen is anemic at best.

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Congratulations, @warrior lady, and welcome to the forum!


Ditto...........


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 22, 2021)

Another congratulations @warrior lady and welcome to this forum.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 22, 2021)

good for you and welcome to the forum warrior lady


----------



## Della (Jun 23, 2021)

You're now 110 pounds!  Fantastic, you must be able to wear all the cutest clothes.  

That's what I weighed until I was 45, quit smoking 40 cigarettes a day and substituted about 40 cookies. 
You are very inspiring to me, particularly the "kept it off for 7 years" part.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

warrior lady said:


> I am age 76. I know that God led me to the right doctor who found the real issues of what caused so much weight gain. My weight was over 300 lbs. She found that I had type 2 diabetes, an under active thyroid, and I was completely depleted of vitamin D. She got me on the right medication and diet, and the weight just melted off. I now weigh 110 pounds and have been able to keep it off. I started this journey to feel healthier, and in doing so, found out that I still had to overcome the low self-esteem issues. the right doctors who helped find the real issues of what caused so much weight gain and the right choices to lose the weight. The food craving was a symptom of something much deeper inside. I pray that my weight loss story will help anyone who is struggling with a poor self-image. You need to know that you are beautiful (or handsome if you are a guy) for who you are. Please don’t let anyone else’s opinion of you dictate how you should look. For seniors out there, you can still do this, and feel younger and healthier. I have kept it off for 7 years.


you are such an inspiration!  Love your story and am so glad to hear you are keeping it off, managing your thyroid, etc. You go girl!


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 27, 2021)

Seems like the OP is a "one and done" poster...


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

That's a wonderful accomplishment.  Hope you enjoy every hard earned ounce.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

@warrior lady Quite an accomplishment!  Can you tell me what meds and supplements (if any) the dr prescribed for you?  I have diabetes too but am not on a med for it at this point.  I really need to lose a lot but find it so hard.  I want to snack so much but noticed if it's not in the apt. then I just can't eat it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> @warrior lady Quite an accomplishment!  Can you tell me what meds and supplements (if any) the dr prescribed for you?  I have diabetes too but am not on a med for it at this point.  I really need to lose a lot but find it so hard.  I want to snack so much but noticed if it's not in the apt. then I just can't eat it.


I imagine the main therapy would have been thyroxin. An underactive thyroid would be the main reason for the weight gain.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 27, 2021)

Wow!!  I am 67, almost 68, and have lost close to 200 lbs also, I reached my goal about a year ago and have really been struggling with maintenance.  Like you I lost it just dieting, no surgery, no drugs, but some exercising.

What is your secret to having kept it off so long?  I don't feel like I can do that.  The positive reinforcement of seeing my weight come down is now gone and staying on track is harder for me now than when I was dieting...

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.

I am so impressed that you lost so much weight.  I have struggled with weight since I was a child.  At 19, I weighted 125 pounds probably should have weighed 110 as I am short.  Did you have skin reduction surgery at all?  As my weight goes down, I find my skin is very loose.

I recently have gone from obese to overweight.  . I walk to help control my blood sugars and my A1C is now 7.1.  YAY.  I have not dieted but simply eaten less of what I like and cut back on the carbs and candy to get the A1C down.  And I try to avoid eating between breakfast and lunch, but have an afternoon snack.

In order not to regain any weight, this time, as soon as the scale shows an increase of 1 pound I do not ignore it, but eat even less until that pound plus one is gone.  I want to lose a few more pounds.


----------



## GAlady (Jul 11, 2021)

Wow, that’s amazing.  I, too am hypo-thyroid.  Please give us some pointers.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey Aneeda, congrats on the weight loss!


Aneeda72 said:


> In order not to regain any weight, this time, as soon as the scale shows an increase of 1 pound I do not ignore it, but eat even less until that pound plus one is gone. I want to lose a few more pounds.


I tried that, and am now kind of stable.  However at first I think I lost too much weight and was underweight.  It is back up a little and I am feeling better.  My doctor tells me I am fine at current weight.  I do still weigh everyday, and if I see an upward trend I act on it.  However I have learned that my day to day weight can vary by as much as 5 lbs one way or the other, just due to water retention, not fat gain.  Coming to better understand that has helped.  But I still struggle.


Aneeda72 said:


> skin reduction surgery at all? As my weight goes down, I find my skin is very loose.


I also have a lot of loose skin, losing 200 lbs will do that...  Thought about the surgery, but decided against it for now.  Seems too radical, living with loose skin is better than living with fat.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2021)

Hmmmmm...I wondered when I read the title to this Intro and thought "This sounds like one of those weight loss schemes, like with the before and after picks.

. I was waiting for a response from the OP and over 2 weeks have gone by. Oh well....

Maybe it was an unsolicited spam?

The Warrior Diet for Women


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 11, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Hey Aneeda, congrats on the weight loss!
> 
> I tried that, and am now kind of stable.  However at first I think I lost too much weight and was underweight.  It is back up a little and I am feeling better.  My doctor tells me I am fine at current weight.  I do still weigh everyday, and if I see an upward trend I act on it.  However I have learned that my day to day weight can vary by as much as 5 lbs one way or the other, just due to water retention, not fat gain.  Coming to better understand that has helped.  But I still struggle.
> 
> I also have a lot of loose skin, losing 200 lbs will do that...  Thought about the surgery, but decided against it for now.  Seems too radical, living with loose skin is better than living with fat.


Grats to you on the weight loss as well.  I agree on the water weight thing, but I can tell when it’s water cause I swell.  I have chicken wing arms  which I hate.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 11, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have chicken wing arms  which I hate.


Wish my arms were the worst of it.  Guess its just something we will have live with.  As I said better than being fat!


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2021)

warrior lady said:


> In my 70's I have lost over 200lbs and kept it off with only diet and exercise and help from my doctor for 7 years


@warrior lady,

Amazing job- well done!   Moderating diet and complimenting your efforts with exercise is the key to quality of life and longevity.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Della said:


> You're now 110 pounds!  Fantastic, you must be able to wear all the cutest clothes.
> 
> That's what I weighed until I was 45, *quit smoking 40 cigarettes a day and substituted about 40 cookies*.
> You are very inspiring to me, particularly the "kept it off for 7 years" part.


Made me laugh. Good on you for quitting, though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2021)

That's fantastic Warrior Lady!  Welcome to the forum and ...


----------



## Serenity4321 (Jul 26, 2021)

Your moniker suits you warrior lady
Welcome to the forum!! 
Congrats!! I love to hear success stories like yours.


----------

